# Beer Hops?



## Harbisgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I don't have any goats yet and I know this is probably an odd question but I was wondering about feeding them Hops? We have 11 hop plants that we planted this year. My husband brews beer but you can only make so much beer. I know he can freeze some and give some away to his brew club buddies but I'm pretty sure we'll have some left over. It wouldn't be all year long, just what is leftover after harvesting them in the fall. Would that taint the milk? Last thing I want is milk tasting like a skunky IPA


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 18, 2012)

*I want to know the answer too! *


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 18, 2012)

I probably would not give them the hops, you are what you eat (especially true of dairy goats). On the other hand his spent grains are fine to feed (we do that all the time).

And what do you mean "You can only brew so much beer", geesh I'd like to hit the 1000 gallon federal limit


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I just learned about the spent grains earlier today, tha'ts what made me think of about the hops. Very cool. I'm sick of coming across grain bags that were set aside to cool and then forgotten  

Yes, I should clarify shouldn't I? He can only make so much beer...before he needs to add more expensive equipment


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 18, 2012)

I know someone who feeds his goats left over barley from a brewery.


----------

